# ****Wladimir Klitschko Vs Alexander Povetkin RBR THREAD



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sunderland vs Manchester Utd just ended, now the broadcast will start (at least in here) not sure how many prelims ended already...


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Masternak´s fighting...


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

'Mon the Pov


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, I thought it was going to be shown on HBO at night. What channel they showing it on?


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Who is the RUssian Mafia backing for this fight?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

masternak has his hands full


----------



## bhopheadbut (Jun 16, 2013)

Teddy has picked pov by kp :yep

"I made it clear to Alex that Wladimir is vulnerable, that when he's not standing tall, controlling space and keeping you at the end of his jab, he doesn't know how to fight," 


"I think he's going to knock out Klitschko," Atlas said. 


"I worked with Povetkin on ways to do that," Atlas said. "He pulls straight back, he's vulnerable to rights and left hooks, and sometimes he gets to a place where he loses control, he looks to grab, and there are a lot of things you can do with that. Inside is not his territory." 


"He gets discombobulated," Atlas said, noting that Klitschko has been stopped in each of his three losses. "He unravels, and he can be brought to those places again." 


"I see Povetkin really having a good chance to knock out Wladimir, expose some areas of vulnerability," Atlas said.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bhopheadbut said:


> Teddy has picked pov by kp :yep
> 
> "I made it clear to Alex that Wladimir is vulnerable, that when he's not standing tall, controlling space and keeping you at the end of his jab, he doesn't know how to fight,"
> 
> ...


easier said than done


----------



## cachibatches (Jun 4, 2013)

Thought that Teddy hated him now.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Pre-mature stoppage.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

boo yah


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

Which TV networks are showing this, and any streaming link ?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Setanta said:


> Which TV networks are showing this, and any streaming link ?


Need a PM?


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

nvs said:


> Need a PM?


Yessir !


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

nvs said:


> Need a PM?


I sure as hell wouldn't mind. I had no idea this fight would be shown so early. I thought it was going to be really late at night or something.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

They are showing Chagaev now....damn, he looks slow and old....


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I sure as hell wouldn't mind. I had no idea this fight would be shown so early. I thought it was going to be really late at night or something.


HBO usually shows the replays of the fights at night, if its a big fight going on in another timezone.

HBO did show the Wlad-Haye fight live tho, which was around 4pm here in the States.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

bhopheadbut said:


> Teddy has picked pov by kp :yep


Ah, the dreaded and rare Klimps Persimmon...victory...method...:blood


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Good job @Vic, I was just about to open a RBR thread for HBO.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

How long till it starts


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Chagaev atsch My stepdad is in better shape.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

sosolid4u09 said:


> How long till it starts


I would say 20 minutes or something...


----------



## externalyflamey (Jun 3, 2013)

FFS Bunce. What is that.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

PM's sent.


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Guys send me a pm Please.. Mm


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pabon (the referee) is in parole ??? Is that true ?


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Much appreciated!!!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm hype for this fight


----------



## Setanta (May 24, 2013)

nvs said:


> PM's sent.


You're a gentleman, and a scholar.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Always have to watch the Champ :bbb


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO stalling in Orlando. 
Thought they would atleast send someone out to Russia


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Here we go.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Setanta said:


> You're a gentleman, and a scholar.


Thank you sir.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 10, 2013)

Klitschko KO in 5 rounds. Povetkin is way too small.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Did Lampley just call Pianeta "Bunicula"?


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

I've looked forward to this one for a long time

War Wlad!! :ibutt


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Where is Hayden!


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Loving HBO's half-assed hype for Wlad.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Where is Hayden!


Is she working tonight?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Loving HBO's half-assed hype for Wlad.


Hell, I hyped this fight more just by trolling.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

expect to see this all fight long


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Is she working tonight?


Wlad got the clubs all booked up with Gsora afterwards :yep


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Michael Buffer looks a bit past prime...how old is he ?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Lets gooooooooooooooooooooo! Buffer the man!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Buffer breaking out the russian.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Povetkin coming out to some accoustic guitar, WTF. 
LOL


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Buffer looking a bit worn. Still the coolest though


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Please let this be SNV singing.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Buffer is like in his 70's i think


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

HBO trashing the Russian event. The Cold War ain't over. :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Damn the PRIDE FC Entrance!! @Ol' Blue


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Huge crowd in Moscow.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Buffer old as hell

I'm actually pretty hyped for this, very confident in Wlad but Povetkin can and should at the very least challenge him.

Wtf is this music lol


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

That was great music. Ya'll are just haters. Anti-Russitism at its best.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Let´s see....Povetkin is the best opponent Wlad ever had.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Havent been this pumped since Chagaev took on Ibragimov. Lets rock!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Russians told K2 there won't be all the pre ring walk shit like in Germany. LOL


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Red hot chile peppers nice.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Asachampion, I mean..


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Wlad getting a good reception in Moscow.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Wlad sulking.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

You all remember when K2 was saying the Russian bid was fake and the card wouldn't even happen. LOL


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't expect Povetkin to offer ANY real challenge in this fight. I'm taking the time to tune in, so I really hope to be miraculously surprised.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Wlad came up on an elevator like Ivan Drago in ROcky IV


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

If Wlad winsthis he is the scondbest fighter in the world IMO, only Floyd should be rated ahead of him..


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn max won't let it go with the 2 headed champion jokes


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL it hasnt even started yet


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Vic said:


> If Wlad winsthis he is the scondbest fighter in the world IMO, only Floyd should be rated ahead of him..


:lol:


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Kostya Tzyu there...with a young brunette ... and his wife back in Australia is blonde ...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> If Wlad winsthis he is the scondbest fighter in the world IMO, only Floyd should be rated ahead of him..


You must have a weird rating, this win wouldn't put Wlad above Ward, Marquez, Manny, Froch, Mares, Rigo, or a host of fighters IMHO.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> :lol:


IF...he wins...I said !


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Kostya Tzyu there...with a young brunette ... and his wife back in Australia is blonde ...


kostya tszyu a G


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

National anthem performed by "Jo momma"? :huh


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You must have a weird rating, this win wouldn't put Wlad above Ward, Marquez, Manny, Froch, Mares, Rigo, or a host of fighters IMHO.


IF....he wins!

(it looks like I´m trolling..but tbh, I´m not....his dominance ove rthe years put him up there with anyone..)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wlad looking his age now, looks like Ukraine traveled strong into Moscow. Didn't think there was good feelings between the two nations that people would come over for a fight.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

What the fuck? Wlad is fighting Povetkin _right now?_ I didn't even know the fight was signed! Guess I really have lost touch with the sport. :lol:

:blood


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Can't understand a word of it, but Ukraine's nat'l anthem sounds beautiful. Tons of Ukrainians made the trek up to Moscow for this one.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Was that Chef holding the belt upside down?


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

HBO's new warped techno opening theme sucks giant monkey balls BTW.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

SNV in the house !!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Ah Shit it's SNV


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

It's SNV!


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

OOOOOhhh shit Sugar Valuev in da house. Did I see a tear in the eye? Emotional bloke.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> IF....he wins!
> 
> (it looks like I´m trolling..but tbh, I´m not....his dominance ove rthe years put him up there with anyone..)


dominance over what? its like Joe C's dominance in SMW fighting cab drivers and nobodies and has beens. Simply isn't much substance to his reign and some of that is his fault and most of it isn't.

Valuev sighting. SNV in the house.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Fuck yeah...Valuev


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Russians have a masculine anthem, I've yet to see a woman sing their anthem. They are boss like that.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL SNV


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

“It’s been a year of horrific officiating on both sides of the ropes. Povetkin has home court advantage. There is a massive investment in this fight and the “challenger” has already been bet all the way down from 10-1 to nearly 5-2 odds. Something smells rotten here; I will overplay my hand and predict that Wlad’s dominance from rounds 1-12 is negated by a blatant robbery in the end.”
- Jake Donovan (Povetkin SD)


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Pov inspired by Nikky.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

can I have a PM for this one? Guru isnt working his magic


----------



## Sugarngold (Jun 5, 2013)

Woohoo! It's finally here.

Russian Federation anthems are pretty kick ass.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> can I have a PM for this one? Guru isnt working his magic


He is, follow the links.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> dominance over what? its like Joe C's dominance in SMW fighting cab drivers and nobodies and has beens. Simply isn't much substance to his reign and some of that is his fault and most of it isn't.
> 
> Valuev sighting. SNV in the house.


Ehhh..When a guy dominates his diviosn for so long, I rate him highly....his opposition is better than Calzaghe´s btw....


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> can I have a PM for this one? Guru isnt working his magic


Done.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Ehhh..When a guy dominates his diviosn for so long, I rate him highly....his opposition is better than Calzaghe´s btw....


The saving grace of his resume is fuckign Tony Thompson taking out these youngins. LOL


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

WBA needs to ditch the super and regular bullshit


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Klit better give an astonishing beatdown at least. No interest in watching him jab Povetkin to death, or more likely until I fall asleep.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

I like this crowd


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Er. Just woke up. Is main event next?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> I don't expect Povetkin to offer ANY real challenge in this fight. I'm taking the time to tune in, so I really hope to be miraculously surprised.


Agreed


----------



## Major Pain (May 8, 2013)

nvs said:


> Done.


You guys have a link for a video feed? Or even a good RBR link? Love to have that if you feel generous...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This is going exactly the way I thought it would - E. Steward


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Povetkin busy and trying to get inside which is nice to see. Klit just is too big


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I like Wladimir until the moment he starts fighting. Can't get into his pushing the back of the head down bullshit.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fucking Wlad. Grabbing and leaning once again.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

I would like a PM.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Body punches, Povetkin ! 
Body!


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Fucking klit should get a warning for leaning on Povetkin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 1

Wlad and Povet meet in tthe middle trade punches and Wlad is forcing clenchings on the inside. Looping left just misses. Nice left hook on Povetkin coming in from Wlad. W tying up on Pevet coming in. Povetkin lunging in jabbing and slips a jab right from Wlad. Wlad jabbing. Double jab from Wlad.. Nice jab from Wlad. Nice left to body of Wlad and Wlad ties up. Nice jab from Wlad. Missed jab right from Wlad and Wlad leans on Povetikin. Nice jab and jab missed right from Wlad. Nice jab again from Wlad. Nice overhand just missess from povetkin. Povetkin moving in. Nice left to the body but Wlad ties up. Povtkin lands right to the body and Wlad ties up and leans. Hice overhand right and left hook from Povetkin. NIce jab missed right and left and tie up from Wlad. Nice leaping left from Wlad catches Povetkin and Povetkin holds on, Wlad throws him on the ground.

10 - 9 Povetkin


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Usual shit from Wlad.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 WK


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Why isn't Povetkin jabbing to the body?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

The biggest drama thus far is will Klit be robbed. For real?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Klitschko pushing his head down constantly. Ref has to step in and do his job.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Big right hand stuns PoviJetikin


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Can somebody take a point from Wlad? Fucking hell.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> expect to see this all fight long


:rolleyes


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I was hoping we'd see more holding , leaning and pushing from Wlad . . .


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah Wlad needs to be warned for the leaning and jumping on Povetkin's back.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit, Povetkin looking really good.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

So is Lampley, Kellerman, Jones in Moscow or Orlando?


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Dammit. I'm going to get out of bed on a Sunday morning and watch this. Against my better judgement.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I would like a PM.
> 
> Thank you inadvance





Spoiler



http://firstrowus1.eu/watch/212261/4/watch-boxing:--wladimir-klitschko-vs-alexander-povetkin-.html


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Fucking klit should get a warning for leaning on Povetkin


Warned nothing, he should get point deducted, and soon.

This is just disgusting.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

God Wlad. The holding getting a bit much.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Where's Samuel Peter's rabbit punches when you need them? This is disgusting. It's not boxing.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

the grabinator


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Warned nothing, he should get point deducted, and soon.
> 
> This is just disgusting.


A warning.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell the holding is ridiculous. Wlad needs to get warned for that shit.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

This reminds me of Karate point sparring. Annnnd dropped.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Cotto-Clottey all over again there haha.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Down on a jab :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't get it:

Wlad is in the shape of his life, yet he's not fighting from the outside. Even if he wins, (and he should) he looks like a bum in there.



Has he simply gotten old?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Grab grab jab, grab grab down


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 2

Povetkin out misses a right Wlad ties up and the ref warns. Nice right on the inside in the clench from Povtkin. Wlad jabbing an cirucling. Jab from Wlad misses the right and ties up.. Jab misses and Wlad ties up and puts weight on Povetkin. Povetkin on the inside nos and ties up again. Povetkin jabs lands a crazing left and Wlad ties upl. jab missed right from pOvetkin. Missed left from Povetkin. Nice left from Povetkin and Wlad ties up and covers up. Povketin slips the Wlad jab but Wlid ties up. Nice right to the body of Wlad on Wlad coming in but Wlad ieus up. Wlad jabbing now. Nice left hook from Wlad and he pushes povetkin down and the refs warns. Overhand fright just misses from Wlad. Another overhand right just misses Wlad ties up an. jab to boy of Wlad. Nice left hook from Wlad and Povetkin is down but jumps up. Round is over.
10 - 8 Wlad
19 - 18 Wlad


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Left hook actually. Nice short shot.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Clinchko at it again. He is a good fighter but all this leaning and clinching is illegal.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Wlad is frustrating to watch.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3

Povetkin back to pressing Nice left hook from Wlad. Jab from Wlad. Jab to body of Wlad. Right and and left from Povetkin and a nice left to the body of Wlad and Wlad ties up. Missed jab and right from Wlad and Wlad ties up. Povetkin jabbing up and down now. Hice left to body and and right misses from Povetkin and Wlad ties up. Nice left from Wlad. Povetkin jabbing in. Povetkin jabbing and pressing Wlad back. Nice left bloked by Wlad and Wlad ties up. Nice right to body of Wlad and Wlad ties up. Povektin slips a left hook lands a right to thebody of Wlad and Wlad ties up. grazing jab and right fro mWlad and Wlad ties up. Nice left hook fro mpov vektin. right lands from Wlad on Wlad comign in trying to tie up. Missed jab adn right and Wlad leans on Povetkin. Povetkin jabs Povetkin lands right and left but they are grazing and that is round.

10 - 9 Povetkin
28 - 28 even


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Take a point please


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Povetkin is not winning rounds, and won't if he's just going to throw 1 or 2 punch combinations


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Ref needs to do his damn job. Klitschko getting away with consistent leaning


----------



## rulookingatme (May 19, 2013)

Wlad allway's shits it in big unification fights...


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Wlad is scared !


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Clinchko at it again. He is a good fighter but all this leaning and clinching is illegal.


Really wouldn't bother me at all if he was at least entertaining. Ali did a ton of illegal shit, but his fights were entertaining.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

What a fucking joke. Why hold every two seconds illegally? And why not take a point?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Even with the knock-down, Povetkin isn't looking too shabby.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Grab grab jab, grab grab down


effective aint it? LOL


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:suicide


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dear Sasha:

Please throw an uppercut.


thank you ever so much.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Beautiful jabbing and clinching by Wlad. He throws his left grab very sharp tonight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4

Povetkin and Wlad meet in the middle, Wlad misses a right and ties up. Nice right to obyd of Wlad. Overhand right form Povetkin. and Wlad ties up. Wlad ties up on Povetkin again. Nice right to body of Wlad as Wlad ties up. Wlad jabbing no Nice right from Povetkin and Wlad is running back. Jab from Wlad and Wlad clenches. Blocked left from Wlad. Wlad jumps on him and ties up. Missed jab right from Wlad and leans on povetkin. Wlad misses another right. Povetkin still pressing and moving . Povetkin Jabbign and shootitng the right. Wlad jumps on and clenches Povetkin. missed jab and right from Wlad. Pov etkin lands a jab. Nice sab from Wlad. Another jab from Wlad and a clench. Wlad is tying up again. NIce right on the body and on the inside from Povetkin.

10 - 9 Povetkin
38 - 37 Povetkin


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

TAke 1 point of Wlad, PAbon matherfucker.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> effective aint it? LOL


no


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

All those muscles and Wlad fights like a complete bitch.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Absolutely disgusting performance. He's getting tired, so hopefully Povetkin finds a way to connect hard.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Beautiful jabbing and clinching by Wlad. He throws his left grab very sharp tonight.


Also that big, looping overhand head lean!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 4
> 
> Povetkin and Wlad meet in the middle, Wlad misses a right and ties up. Nice right to obyd of Wlad. Overhand right form Povetkin. and Wlad ties up. Wlad ties up on Povetkin again. Nice right to body of Wlad as Wlad ties up. Wlad jabbing no Nice right from Povetkin and Wlad is running back. Jab from Wlad and Wlad clenches. Blocked left from Wlad. Wlad jumps on him and ties up. Missed jab right from Wlad and leans on povetkin. Wlad misses another right. Povetkin still pressing and moving . Povetkin Jabbign and shootitng the right. Wlad jumps on and clenches Povetkin. missed jab and right from Wlad. Pov etkin lands a jab. Nice sab from Wlad. Another jab from Wlad and a clench. Wlad is tying up again. NIce right on the body and on the inside from Povetkin.
> 
> ...


Brah you have Povetkin ahead. I want dat ganja!


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Klit needs to learn a high level ground game. His clinch game is sick. Almost ready for MMA.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

fuck man its like wlad depends on grabing its apart of his game


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Take. A. God. Damn. Point. FUCK


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Wlad getting no warning for holding neck down etc Where is Joseph Cooper?

A+ for effort for Alexander.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Povetkin should punch his thigh when he grabs him like Canelo did to Floyd


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

take a fkin point off


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Take a point away from Wlad


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Take a point of wlad you motherfucka !!!!!!!!


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh my word


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wlad is putting the grabs together beautifullY here.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Is Wlad tired? This is awful.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Wlad is garbage that damn big and he fights like a bitch


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

what the fuck am i watching. Looks like to old ass drunks stumbling trying to fight eachother


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5

They meet in the midde nice jab from Wlad. Povetkin trying to get inside and Wld ands a nice jab. Nice overhand right from Povetking. Nice jab from Wald. Nice left from Wald. Slapping jab and missed right from Wlad and a tye up. overhand right fmisses from Povetkin and Wlad ties up. Povetkin jabbgin and Wlad lands a nice jab. Povetkin stlaking and Wlad jumps on Povetkin's back. Missed leftt hook from Wlad and Wlad jumps on this back. blocked left hook fro mWlad. misses jab and right from Wlad and Wlad jumps on his back and ties up. Jab right and Wlad holds. missed jab right from Wlad and a tie up. Lefhook and right from Povetkin on the inside and Wlad ties up. missed right from Wlad and Povekin slips. Wlad is jumping on Povetkin. Left hook from Wpovetkin lands and Wlad jumps and clenches. Nice right from W Wlad and he clencches. Overhand rights just miss from povetkin and Wlad clenches. missed left from Wlad and Povetkin throws a right to Wlad's back. LOL.

10 - 9 Wlad
47 - 47 Even


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Kill yourself, Wladimir.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Wlad is an absolute fucking disgrace. Fuck this guy.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

What a great technical masterclass, Wlad da man!!! 

Just beautiful. Hard work! Dedication!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Another paid-off ref.


Putin will probably have that guy executed for crimes against the state. :lol:


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Wlad is putting the grabs together beautifullY here.


quoted for truth. Wlad putting on a clinic of leaning.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Wlad can´t hit Povetkin with his right so far......only those jabs.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck has the ref even given Wlad a warning?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

HOLD HOLD HOLD 

Why is the the referees forget who the rule book while Wladimir is in the ring??


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Take a fucking point ref!!!!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The HBO commentators keep applauding Wlad for this crap. Don't THEY know it's illegal?


Seriously.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Pay attention kids. Jab and grab, the John Ruiz method.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

This is a master class in boxing off the grab. Doubling up on the grab beautifully.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

That KD took a lot out of Povetkin, he's leaning under Wlad's arms so he can grab him.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Roys chuckle lol


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

disgraceful


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Another paid-off ref.
> 
> Putin will probably have that guy executed for crimes against the state. :lol:


lmao


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6

They meet in the middle and Wlad gets inside and ties up. Missed jab and Wlad clenches again. Povetkin is itting and waiting now. Nice right to the obyd of Wlad . Nice jab from Wlad and Wlad clenches. Wlad clenches. Nice jab from Wlad. Wlad eats a right to the body and Wlad ties up. Povetkin charddging and Wlad ties up. missed left hook and Wlad ties up. missed left and another missed left from Wlad. Jab from Wlad and Povetkin is ollowing and Wlad grabs and twists Povetkin missed left again from Wlad. missed left again from Wlad and he ties up. Jab from Wlad and Wlad ties up. Jab from Wlad and Wlad ties up. Overhand right lands on Wlad and Wlad thows a left that is blocked and he ties up. MIssed left from Wlad and he ties up. Hard left hook from Povetkin on Wlad coming in and that is round as Wlad ties up.

10 - 9 Wlad
57 - 56 Wlad


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Povetkin's head turning into a pulp from the holding and other boxing stuff.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

no wonder HBO didn't air Wlads fights.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Povtkin seriously just needs to fight dirty. Rabbit punch him, punch him to the thigh and hip. Kidney punch the ******. 

If Wlad is gonna be dirty the whole fight, be dirty back


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Beautiful push down!


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow. A knockdown huh?


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

omfg the ref is hired


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

If I were Povetkin`s cornerman I would be seriously tempted to grab the referee by the collar at the end of the round and scream at him to do his godamn job already, both he and Wlad are a fucking disgrace so far it`s not even funny anymore.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

wtf!


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

This ref is trash


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

What a mess


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sasha should just kick Wlad in the balls.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

This ref and Wlad are disgraces to this sport.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Well Povetkin has some cheen on him.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Fuck just do what Hopkins does - running headbutt


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

This fuckin referee :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This ref is incompetent or corrupt


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

I wouldn't be opposed to Povetkin biting Wladimir's ear off.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

That's that Judo training.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Wlad might as well come out in the first round, jab his opponent and then Just throw them to the floor, because that's a knock down apparently.


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Why hasn't Wlad at least been warned for holding???????????

WLAD is holding, pushing, fighting dirty as fuck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

This should be a fucking no-contest. It's been an illegal performance from start to finish from Wladimir. A joke.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

2 throwdowns counted as kncokdowns


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

I gave that round to Povetkin.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck this fucking fuck.



fuck fuck fuck fuck ....


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7

Povetkin out in the middle and Wlad pawing the jab. nice jab from Wlad and Wlad ties up. Wlad ties up. Nice jab right and Povetkin is hurt and throws Povetkin to the canvas and the ref counts it. Povetkin up and gets tied up by Wlad. Nice right from W Wladn Nice lfft from Wlad and Wlad is unloading on Povetkin and Povetkin goes down on a knee. Povetkin back up. missed jab right and a clench from Wlad. Hard left from Wlad and a right form Wlad double right hands. Nice right form Wlad and aa left hook and a right from Wlad. Povetkin is back up. Missed left and clench from Wlad. Wlad ties up AGAIN. Missed right and Wlad clenches. Wlad clenches again. Missed left and a bush from Wlad missed left again from Wlad. Wlad comes in and ties up and that is round.

10 - 6 Wlad
67 - 62 Wlad


----------



## sosolid4u09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Klitschko showing what an atg he is


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, fucking disgraceful refereeing! Povetkin is getting pushed, shoved, and roughed-up like this is fucking MMgay.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Is Vitali wearing the ref's skin? What is this shit?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

pabon is the worst LOL

he always favors wlads holding, leaning


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm watching the Sky card in England, firstly, thanks for the insight, will turn over when Selby-Walsh is done, surprising, I'd have thought that with the presence of Mad Vlad Putin, that Klit would be robbed? Seemingly not


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd like to see more of that Klitschko! Combos, aggression...Couldn't believe what I was seeing


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Wlad might be exciting, but his technical brilliance is what I love about him.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn these fucking corrupt HBO commentators.

They're STILL applauding Wlad for this crap!


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

To really see if this ref is bought and paid for Povetkin should throw a couple of low blows and elbows and see what the ref`s reaction will be, if he takes away a point from him but none from Wlad for all his clinching and holding so far then we`ll have our answer, even though it`s already obvious enough as it is.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Please let the RUssian Mafia bribe the judges and give Povetkin a UD


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

What is going on. I'm waiting for a twist where the ref takes his Pabon mask off and it's actually Vitali.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Is Vitali wearing the ref's skin? What is this shit?


:rofl


----------



## zxcvbnm (May 28, 2013)

Wlad enhancing his legacy yet again.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Raging B(_)LL said:


> To really see if this ref is bought and paid for Povetkin should throw a couple of low blows and elbows and see what the ref`s reaction will be, if he takes away a point from him but none from Wlad for all his clinching and holding so far then we`ll have our answer, even though it`s already obvious enough as it is.


This. 100%


----------



## BoxingGenius27 (Jun 8, 2013)

Wlad is just holding the whole time... Povetkin can't even work on the inside cause WLad is straight holding....

BTW HBO commentary fcuking sucks.... Had Floyd been holding like this, HBO would've chewed his ass


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Watching Wlad is like watching an octopus trying to undo a bra.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Damn these fucking corrupt HBO commentators.
> 
> They're STILL applauding Wlad for this crap!


He's beating the daylights out of Sacha brah. How he's standing is beyond my great knowledge of the sport.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> Watching Wlad is like watching an octopus trying to undo a bra.


:lol::yep


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fight dirty Povetkin!!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> What is going on. I'm waiting for a twist where the ref takes his Pabon mask off and it's actually Vitali.


This wouldn't surprise me a bit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Awful, awful fucking fight. I feel sorry for whomever is at the stadium watching this trash. The ref fucking sucks.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

nice left to obdy of Wlad and Wlad ties up. Nice right form Povetkin catches Wlad and he ties up. jab from Wlad and Wlad ties up. Missed jab and right and Wlad ties up. missed jab and Wlad ties up. Left hook from povetkin and Wlad ties up. missed left hook and Wlad ties up. missed right form Wlad and Wlad ties up. Missed left hook again from clench from Wlad. Wlad ties up after Povetkin slips his jab. Nice jab from Wlad. Wlad jabbgin nice left right hand from povetkin and Wlad ties up. Jab from Wlad nother jab ffrom Wlad. Wlad misses a right and ties up. missed jab and right from Wlad and a clench. missed left from Wlad and a tie up. missed left hook again and a clench from Wlad. missed jab right from Wlad and a clench. missed left from Wlad and a clench. mi missed left and Wlad ties up again.

10 - 9 Wlad
77 - 71 Wlad


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

when did timid timmy become a ppv star?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Wlad looking bad in this performance!


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey! That's a KD! He clearly landed a push!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Knockdown my ass!

Wlad literally pushed him across the ring with his forearm.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, Povetkin got so tired from all the pushing down on the head that Wlad was doing in the beginning rounds. Such fucking bullshit that the ref hasn't gotten a point taken off. I'd have taken two at this point.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Povetkin got so tired from all the pushing down on the head that Wlad was doing in the beginning rounds. Such fucking bullshit that the ref hasn't gotten a point taken off. I'd have taken two at this point.


I'd have disqualified him.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9
Double jab and right from Wlad. Wlad jabbing and Povetkin is slipping and Wlad clenches. Left hook and Wlad pushes him and Povetkin is hurt. hard left hook from Wlad in a flury and Povektkin is wobbled. jab from Wlad and Wlad i cirlcing and then jumps in and clenches. Nice left to the obdy and Wlad clenches. Povetkin slips inside and Wlad cclenches. povektin stlaking and Wlad clenches. missed left hook hard left hook from Wlad in rturn and Wlad clenches. Wlad lands a nice jab. another jab from Wlad Another jab from Wldad.. povetkin comines in lands a hook and Wlad clenches. nice right form Wlad and another right and Wlad clenches. missed left from Povetkin and Wlad jumps on his back and clenches. jab from Wlad and a clench. left hook blocked from Wlad. left hook again from Wlad and a clench. Povetkin throws and nothing lands and that is round.

10 - 9 Wlad
87 - 80 Wlad


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Povetkin got so tired from all the pushing down on the head that Wlad was doing in the beginning rounds. Such fucking bullshit that the ref hasn't gotten a point taken off. I'd have taken two at this point.


Comes with the territory.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd love to see Putin have a quick talk with that ref, between rounds.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Wlad is a fucking punk, can't respect this guy at all.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I just can say it again: Disgrace.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

And people wonder why Haye dropped to the floor every time Wlad leaned on him. It's that or have all your stamina sapped by the 6th round.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Knockdown my ass!
> 
> Wlad literally pushed him across the ring with his forearm.


pabon is a cunt


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

JMP said:


> I'd have disqualified him.


The stupid fucking HBO commentators talk about it, but then change the topic to ass-kiss Wlad. Such fucking crap this fight and HBO commentary is.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Wladimir took Sasha's soul


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Headbutt, kidney punch, rabbit punch, hip/thigh punching would be my strategy vs this pussy


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Pabon needs a tight slap.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> And people wonder why Haye dropped to the floor every time Wlad leaned on him. It's that or have all your stamina sapped by the 6th round.


yeah that's why I never gave him much crap about it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> And people wonder why Haye dropped to the floor every time Wlad leaned on him. It's that or have all your stamina sapped by the 6th round.


Yeah, that was actually smart of him, but Wlad gets too fucking lucky with these trash, shit refs.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, that was actually smart of him, but Wlad gets *too fucking lucky* with these trash, shit refs.


Lucky you say?


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

excellent advice by roy


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Povetkin got so tired from all the pushing down on the head that Wlad was doing in the beginning rounds. Such fucking bullshit that the ref hasn't gotten a point taken off. I'd have taken two at this point.


Every fight. It's an absolute joke. Champ of corrupt officiating.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Pov has bad footwork. He doesn't setup his punches well.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

The sooner Wlad gets ko'd the better for the sport. All this prick does is jab, hold and lean. It's fucking terrible to watch. This is a truly shocking fight and what the fuck is this referee? Wlad has only reigned so long because he is so much bigger and stronger than these short fat fucks


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

PRINCE said:


> excellent advice by roy


Missed it what he say?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

incredible, pabon doesnt do nothing. wlad keeps leaning on him LOL


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Wlad is managing the fight (think captain checkdown in yank football)


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Povetkin has some heart.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Wlad showing he´s good using fouls, that´s the only things he isdoing here...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Lucky you say?


I don't like accusing fights of being fixed all the time.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

I swear if God would grant my wish right now of having Wlad gass out at the end of the fight and get brutally flattened by Povetkin with a few seconds left in the final round I will stop drinking for the next six months.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Jesus, he held his head down for three seconds after the bell. Povetkin should just kick him in the nuts.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, that was actually smart of him, but Wlad gets too fucking lucky with these trash, shit refs.


Luck has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Wlad out lands a stiff jab then clenches. povetkin slips inside and Wlad clenches. Jab fro mWlad. Wlad turning and jabbging now. Nice jab from Wlad. missed left hook again from Wlad. and a clench. Triple jab and clench from Wlad. Wlad lets Povetkin come in and clenches. jab from Wlad and he circles. nice j ab gagain and a missed left from Wlad and a clench. nice jab from Wlad and a clench. lead right from Wlad and a clench. missed right and Wlad eats a counter left and a clench right and left blocked from Povetkin and Wlad clenches. Povetkin jabs in and Wlad clenches. They trade jabs and Wlad clcenches. Blcked left hook and Wlad clenches.. Nice left from povetkin and Wlad clenches. jab missed right and Wlad clenches. blcked jab and Wlad clenches. missed left hook and Wlad clences and jumps on his back. povetkin gets inside and Wlad clenche. Nice jab right and two rights to the body from Povetkin and that is round.

10 - 9 Wlad
97 - 89 Wlad


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> This is a master class in boxing off the grab. Doubling up on the grab beautifully.


:lol:


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Wlad stunned!


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Yet another reason why Wlad isn't in my top 10 P4P list


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Shoulda pushed him. Woulda been a knockdown.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wlad lean on me klitschko


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

aliwasthegreatest said:


> Shoulda pushed him. Woulda been a knockdown.


:lol:


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

This has been atrocious.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

"Continuous rule infractions"


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is disgraceful LOL


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes Lampley - Joe Cooper


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Thank you Jesus


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Putin getting the Sniper ready.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Taking a point in the fucking 11th after it's been non stop leaning and pushing from the first.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

This is corruption! Wlad clearly used legal push!


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally. Wladimir can go fuck himself with these pushes. He's a piece of shit.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

"nobody throw"


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wlad should be disqualified


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Too little too late


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> Taking a point in the fucking 11th after it's been non stop leaning and pushing from the first.


You have it that close too?


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Now they have a problem with his holding? Really?


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

The referee wont make it out alive from Russia :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Povetkin should uppercut him with his head Bernard Hopkins style


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wlad has just destroyed his legacy with this fight.

Anyone previously on the fence about him will now see many of his past fights in a very different light.



- Same with Vitali and his shameful performance against Charr.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

There aren't many fighters who can beat their top contender so widely while harming their reputation.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

The ref waits until round 11 after ten thousand holds to take a point.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> wlad should be disqualified


Too dominant. Fuck him!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Please DQ Wlad in the 12th


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11

Wlad out jabbing and circling hard left and Wlad slips nice jab right and Wlad clenches. Wlad jabbing and they ared missing and when povetkin gets inside a clench. Wlad running now. Riught hand from Pvekin and Wlad clenches. Missed jab Wlad clench. Wlad is clenching. ncie jab from Wlad Missed left from Povetkin and Wlad clenching. Jab right lad g and a left and Wlad clenches. missed left from Wlad left hook from Wlad and Wlad pushes him down when he is hurt instead of hitting (ipt decution from Wlad)

Wlad jabbign and then clenches. leaping left and then a clench from jWlad. missed left again from Wlad and Wlad clenches. missed right and Wlad jclenches left againg from wlad. Wlad misses uppercut eats a left on the inside and clenches.

10 -9 Wlad (-1pt Wlad) 9 - 9
106 - 98 Wlad


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

That 3 punch combination at the beginning of the rounds was a beut


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Wlad didn't impress. Even if Wlad KO's him in the 12tH Mehhhh


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

DrMo said:


> Please DQ Wlad in the 12th


How sweet would that be?


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I remember some spaz arguing that you're a hypocrite if you dislike Wlad's fights but liked Rogondeaux'e won over Donaire :lol:


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

A couple of rounds ago, I saw Wlad stumble a bit. What happened? I was checking for the Joshua fight.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Seriously, Povetkin can barely stand but still trying, gotta give him 3... no 4 rounds for that.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Bravo to Povetkin for still going


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> There aren't many fighters who can beat their top contender so widely while harming their reputation.


Quote of the thread.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

*** holding


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Povetkin is tough as nails. He has heart. Just wished he was willing to bend the rules.


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

Zab needs to throw a chair at Pabon!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

pabon u piece of shite


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

WTF


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

ClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHold.

Repeat.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Another thrwo


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Floyd, Vitali and Wlad, such domination by these ATGs. Fuck the haters!


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Fuckn SNV should have been the ref


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wlad huggy bear klitschko


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Wladpussy


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Massive EVT win for Povetkin


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

I have it a draw.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Wlad with a final flurry of clinches to end the fight!! :ibutt !!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, at least Sasha went out swinging. Good for him.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

This fight hurts Wlad more than anything.....he couldn´t win this fight using his boxing. He couldn´t beat Povetkin using boxing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 12

Wlad comigh out lands a jab and pushes. jab and Wlad pushes. Wlad gets inside and pushes. Wlad jabs and then clenches. Slipped jab and Wlad clenches. Povetkin misses a left Wlad clenches. missed jab and Wlad clenches. Wlad gets inside and clenches. Double left fro mPovetkin and Wlad clenches. missed left and Wlad clenches. stiff jab and Wlad clenche. mised left and Wlad clenches.

Ref stops the fight for tpe on povetkin's glove.

Wlad out jabs and misses . micsses a jab and left. Nice right from Povetkin and three right to the inds on Wlad's body. Wlad circles away from the pressure and Wlad just throws Wlad tot he ground. Nice left fro mthe body of Wlad. Wlad jabbign and grabbing. missed jab and right and Wlad and a clenach. left and right from Wlad and a clurry from each man nothhing landing and that is fight.

10 - 9 Wlad
116 - 107 Wlad


----------



## PowerBack (Jun 4, 2013)

Now I am waiting for the SD in favor of Povetkin..


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

A guy on the Scene has been keeping track of the clinches in the fight initiated by Wladimir.

181 total

More clinches than solid punches landed probably.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

I hate robberies but in this case I support it


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wlad deserves an Pro Wrestling belt for this one.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> This fight hurts Wlad more than anything.....he couldn´t win this fight using his boxing. He couldn´t beat Povetkin using boxing.


Bet you wren't thinking that when the fight started. LOL
Wlad showing why people don't rate him highly and verifying all the criticism people have of him.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

You guys reckon Wach injected some of his steroid chin into Sacha?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> This fight hurts Wlad more than anything.....he couldn´t win this fight using his boxing. He couldn´t beat Povetkin using boxing.


:deal
This was a disgrace. Wladimir is a disgrace.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

HBO trying to lie about Malinaggi/Cano result. LOL


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

My card looks the same as harolds


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

so what's next for alexander? x-ray scan?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, at least Sasha went out swinging. Good for him.


all that leaning wlad does tired the shite out of povetkin. pabon favors klitschkos dirty tactics. absolutely despicable


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck this fucking fuck .......


----------



## SNV (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Jesus.... just tuned in for the last round. There were definitely more clinches than punches ffs.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

wlad was too scared to even trade in the last 10 sec..that just shows you how much faith he has in his chin


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

where is boxingko/boxingdomain?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Deal with it!

And still!!!!!!!


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

wtf 119 104 what


----------



## PRINCE (Jul 13, 2013)

17 million for this Wladmir?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Wlad one of the worst champions from one of the worst eras.


----------



## guest (Sep 2, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Jesus.... just tuned in for the last round. There were definitely more clinches than punches ffs.


thank god you just watched the last round


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Klitschko completely dominated Povetkin with essentially one arm


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Put Wladimir vs somebody who'll fight as dirty as him


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Shit fight. Ref waited till it didn't even matter before taking off a point. What a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I do like Wlad, but I don't want to see him win like this, come on ref, get a grip!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

How are people actually defending this? Wlad fought great!??! FFS


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bet you wren't thinking that when the fight started. LOL
> Wlad showing why people don't rate him highly and verifying all the criticism people have of him.


Yeah :lol:

Like someone else said, Povetkin is the EVT winner today.
Wlad couldn´t land his rights, only a few jabs (they were powerful, yeah) but he basically used fouls to win...that´s all.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Clench-jab technique + Shit Ref >>>>>>>>shoulder roll technique.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Povetkin and his team should make an appeal.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

I didn't know if I was looking at Ali/Frazier II or Klitschko/Povetkin.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Put Wladimir vs somebody who'll fight as dirty as him


I was just thinking that anyone who fights Wlad should come up with their head in the clinch like Holyfield used to.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Put Wladimir vs somebody who'll fight as dirty as him


Agreed, but with regard to Tyson, he wouldn't even need to fight dirty. It'd be over in one or two rounds. Mike kills the octopussy.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Yeah :lol:
> 
> Like someone else said, Povetkin is the EVT winner today.
> Wlad couldn´t land his rights, only a few jabs (they were powerful, yeah) but he basically used fouls to win...that´s all.


Povetkin actually came out looking good in the first round. After the second, all his energy was sapped due to that bitch holding Wlad was doing, especially the leaning and pulling his head down.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

How would this Wlad do against Chisora or Arreola? I mean, if he kept moving back against Povetkin, how would he handle Chisora or Arreola's pressure?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

What the fuck did I watch, this was a shit fight. I missed Luke Campbell's match because of this.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

PRINCE said:


> 17 million for this Wladmir?


Haye, easy work. Povetkin, easy work.


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Pile of shit really, not a single body shot?!


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

I take back what I said about hoping Wlad doesn't lose by a fluke punch to some average fighter. This holding shit....


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I blame America for this, 300 million people, a sports set-up and mindset that puts the rest of the world in the shade and they can't produce a heavyweight to liven things up!


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

man that was fucking lame


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

OG Wenger said:


> I was just thinking that anyone who fights Wlad should come up with their head in the clinch like Holyfield used to.


yeah I was thinking that too while watching. He should do a headbutt, overhand right combination 


JMP said:


> Agreed, but with regard to Tyson, he wouldn't even need to fight dirty. It'd be over in one or two rounds. Mike kills the octopussy.


:yep that's very true.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Mexi-Box said:


> Povetkin actually came out looking good in the first round. After the second, all his energy was sapped due to that bitch holding Wlad was doing, especially the leaning and pulling his head down.


Yeah, with a normal referee, this fight would be different..


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I blame America for this, 300 million people, a sports set-up and mindset that puts the rest of the world in the shade and they can't produce a heavyweight to liven things up!


But but but they're all in padball and basketball and baseball and......atsch


----------



## Dave (Jun 1, 2012)

Actually made me want to see him in with Fury for the first time, the clinch and push down shite wouldn't wash. I'd expect him to win but it would at least be a fight.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Povetkin should have done 2 things.
1) Hit him low in the balls
2) Kidney punch the hell out of Wlad make the ref warn and take pts from you but when he gives you the back tear that shit up.



Dave said:


> Actually made me want to see him in with Fury for the first time, the clinch and push down shite wouldn't wash. I'd expect him to win but it would at least be a fight.


Fury has no chin to handle that fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Dave said:


> Actually made me want to see him in with Fury for the first time, the clinch and push down shite wouldn't wash. I'd expect him to win but it would at least be a fight.


True dat.

I'd like to see him in the ring with Wilder, but of course that will never happen.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Wlad is a piece of shit. Holding, leaning, elbowing, arm bars, head locks and stone cold stunnering his way to victory. Pabon is also a piece of shit.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

I'm a big Wlad fan but the fight stunk


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

The referee fucked up the whole fight because he allowed the holding, clinching, tossing and shit.


----------



## cachibatches (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> True dat.
> 
> I'd like to see him in the ring with Wilder, but of course that will never happen.


Even as we speak Wilder is calling out of work teamsters, newly paroled Hells Angels, and 24 hour fitness gyms across the country looking for his next "opponent."


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Wlad not only disgraced himself tonight, he disgraced the sport of boxing itself as well in a truly unforgivable and disgusting manner today. And that referee Pabon also brought great discredit and shame to the job of refereeing a boxing match fair and square by displaying a complete disregard for the rules of boxing and showing blatant favoritism toward one fighter. The only saving grace tonight was the incredible heart shown by Povetkin and his surprising display of sportsmanship in not retaliating with some dirty tactics of his own in response to Wlad`s constant holding/shoving/pushing throughout the fight, he would have been more than justified in doing so all things considered.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

HBO should just cancel the tape delay viewing later in the night or just fast forward through that crap


----------



## Kid Cuba (May 14, 2013)

I'm so glad I didn't pay for this fight. Wlad should have been DQ'd, but I'm sure that that ref would have let Wlad piledrive Povetkin through a table WWE style before doing shit. :verysad

Can Povetkin protest this?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> HBO should just cancel the tape delay viewing later in the night or just fast forward through that crap


They really should there is nothing positive that can be gained by showing that fight again, just show a highlight package and tell the results.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> But but but they're all in padball and basketball and baseball and......atsch


Yeah, they should get their sporting priorities right!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Man I went to sleep and woke up to read this thread... Wow.

Was it really as bad as everyone is making it out to be?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

was that a fight or a hugging competition? lol

klitschko was lucky just to have 1 point taken off...

at the end of the day klitschko was too big and powerful for povetkin...
but i'll give povetkin credit for trying, he did more then david haye ever did lol


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: cant wait to go home and watch this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> was that a fight or a hugging competition? lol
> 
> klitschko was lucky just to have 1 point taken off...
> 
> ...


But he wasn't too big and powerful for him, he had to cheat after feeling the pressure and nothing Povetkin had his timing down on his jab right. Povetkin was doing a great job all fight of slipping the jab and going under his right and Wlad saw that and started to literally put hi elbow on his back and jump and lean on him.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> But he wasn't too big and powerful for him, he had to cheat after feeling the pressure and nothing Povetkin had his timing down on his jab right. Povetkin was doing a great job all fight of slipping the jab and going under his right and Wlad saw that and started to literally put hi elbow on his back and jump and lean on him.


klitschko did p*ss me off by grabbing so much,
the guy has reach, height and weight advantage too,
i want to see klitschko fight someone his own size, i think tyson fury would give him a good fight,
i know others would disagree....


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

If Teddy was still Povetkin´s trainer, he would say to Povetkin "hit this motherfucker low!!"


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> But he wasn't too big and powerful for him, *he had to cheat after feeling the pressure* and nothing Povetkin had his timing down on his jab right. Povetkin was doing a great job all fight of slipping the jab and going under his right and Wlad saw that and started to literally put hi elbow on his back and jump and lean on him.


Yes, :deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> If Teddy was still Povetkin´s trainer, he would say to Povetkin "hit this motherfucker low!!"


Elbows to the face of Wlad, Kneeing his knee, stepping on his toes, rabbit punching, kidney punching, low blows, these should all be on the table when fighting Wlad from now on.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> Man I went to sleep and woke up to read this thread... Wow.
> 
> Was it really as bad as everyone is making it out to be?


Worse.

Seriously.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Elbows to the face of Wlad, Kneeing his knee, stepping on his toes, rabbit punching, kidney punching, low blows, these should all be on the table when fighting Wlad from now on.


:lol: It's gotta be Fury then.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Man, Wlad really must have fucked up this fight. I didn't see it but I don't see anyone siding with Wlad's performance as of yet.

I don't even want to watch the replay now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> :lol: It's gotta be Fury then.


Would better off if it was Wach again doing that than fury. fury can't take a punch.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I imagine Teddy´s reations while watching the fight....everytime Wlad used fouls...


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Tyson Fury ‏@Tyson_Fury34m
I have just witnessed the shittiest heavyweight championship of the world fight in history!!! A pair of stiff idiots hugging each other!!!

Tyson Fury ‏@Tyson_Fury25m
@Tyson_Fury if wladimir would ever take Tyson fury I'd 10000000% ko him! I couldn't tell if Wladimir Wanted to fight or Get a blow job???


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> Man, Wlad really must have fucked up this fight. I didn't see it but *I don't see anyone siding with Wlad's performance as of yet*.


You should check out the other place. It's a regular Klan rally over there. :lol:


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Would better off if it was Wach again doing that than fury. fury can't take a punch.


Oh man, I don't wanna watch that again either. :-( Mind you, Wach at least buzzed Wlad one time.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

ATG... really... this fight has done Wladimirs reputation so much harm and yes it really was that bad.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Tyson Fury ‏@Tyson_Fury34m
> I have just witnessed the shittiest heavyweight championship of the world fight in history!!! A pair of stiff idiots hugging each other!!!
> 
> Tyson Fury ‏@Tyson_Fury25m
> @Tyson_Fury if wladimir would ever take Tyson fury I'd 10000000% ko him! I couldn't tell if Wladimir Wanted to fight or Get a blow job???


Lol Povetkin would knock Fury out. And why dindt Fury fight Povetkin to become mandatory when he is so sure?


----------



## Kid Cuba (May 14, 2013)

I'm shit with photoshop, but I'm hoping people will get the reference.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow :lol:

I just got home from working, and I can't believe the comments I'm reading....

This must have been ATG SHITTY or something :lol: :rofl


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Wow :lol:
> 
> I just got home from working, and I can't believe the comments I'm reading....
> 
> This must have been ATG SHITTY or something :lol: :rofl


Do yourself a favor, stay away from this fight.

I don't care if you're a major boxing fan or anything, stay away from it.

Wlad clinched at least 150 times this fight, slips were considered knockdowns, Wlad throwing Povetkin down were considered KD's.

The ref was completely bought out by the Klitschko camp or he made a huge bet on Klitschko because this was a major disgrace.

Fuck this fight. Heavyweight boxing is seriously ass.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

That was fucking appaling. Jesus Christ. That was terrible. What a pile of shit.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Vic said:


> Wlad looking bad in this performance!





BigBone said:


> Hey! That's a KD! He clearly landed a push!





Cableaddict said:


> Knockdown my ass!
> 
> Wlad literally pushed him across the ring with his forearm.





Mexi-Box said:


> Man, Povetkin got so tired from all the pushing down on the head that Wlad was doing in the beginning rounds. Such fucking bullshit that the ref hasn't gotten a point taken off. I'd have taken two at this point.





JMP said:


> I'd have disqualified him.





BunnyGibbons said:


> Wlad is a fucking punk, can't respect this guy at all.





Berliner said:


> I just can say it again: Disgrace.





Vic said:


> Wlad showing he´s good using fouls, that´s the only things he isdoing here...





Raging B(_)LL said:


> I swear if God would grant my wish right now of having Wlad gass out at the end of the fight and get brutally flattened by Povetkin with a few seconds left in the final round I will stop drinking for the next six months.





JMP said:


> Jesus, he held his head down for three seconds after the bell. Povetkin should just kick him in the nuts.





shaunster101 said:


> This has been atrocious.





Boxing Fanatic said:


> this is disgraceful LOL





BigBone said:


> This is corruption! Wlad clearly used legal push!





JMP said:


> Finally. Wladimir can go fuck himself with these pushes. He's a piece of shit.





Boxing Fanatic said:


> wlad should be disqualified





nvs said:


> The referee wont make it out alive from Russia :rofl





rjjfan said:


> ClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHoldClenchHold.
> 
> Repeat.





bballchump11 said:


> Wladpussy





BigBone said:


> I have it a draw.





Cableaddict said:


> Wlad deserves an Pro Wrestling belt for this one.





bballchump11 said:


>





MGS said:


> man that was fucking lame





Thomas!! said:


> Wlad is a piece of shit. Holding, leaning, elbowing, arm bars, head locks and stone cold stunnering his way to victory. Pabon is also a piece of shit.





Ilesey said:


> That was fucking appaling. Jesus Christ. That was terrible. What a pile of shit.


For anyone contemplating whether or not they should bother watching the fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MVC said:


> Do yourself a favor, stay away from this fight.
> 
> I don't care if you're a major boxing fan or anything, stay away from it.
> 
> ...


This.

- And MVC is actually being reserved here.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Tyson Fury ‏@Tyson_Fury34m
> I have just witnessed the shittiest heavyweight championship of the world fight in history!!! A pair of stiff idiots hugging each other!!!
> 
> Tyson Fury ‏@Tyson_Fury25m
> @Tyson_Fury if wladimir would ever take Tyson fury I'd 10000000% ko him! I couldn't tell if Wladimir Wanted* to fight or Get a blow job???*


*
*
lmaoooooooo


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> Man I went to sleep and woke up to read this thread... Wow.
> 
> Was it really as bad as everyone is making it out to be?


Well after 8 rounds i turned over to Sky to watch Kevin Mitchell's fight instead. That's how bad it was!

Jab, grab, lean on him, hold, judo throw. And repeat til the end. That's basically it.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Man, the casuals I know all tell me Klitschko's ruined boxing and this was another prime example of why they feel that way. pathetic effort from wlad. can't wait til they retire


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: shit, glad I forgot and missed this.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm so glad I went to a party instead of watching this fight.
181 clinches I read :lol:

I knew Povetkin had no chance when I saw which ref was listed on boxrec a few days before the fight but that it would be this bad(the clinching) I didn't know.
Normally the ref should take most of the blame but with 181 clinches Wlad was just as horrible.

Give us @John Ruiz back, he brought (relatively) excitement to the division.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

BUMPY said:


> For anyone contemplating whether or not they should bother watching the fight.


:lol:


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Tyson Fury ‏@Tyson_Fury34m
> I have just witnessed the shittiest heavyweight championship of the world fight in history!!! A pair of stiff idiots hugging each other!!!
> 
> Tyson Fury ‏@Tyson_Fury25m
> @Tyson_Fury if wladimir would ever take Tyson fury I'd 10000000% ko him! I couldn't tell if Wladimir Wanted to fight or Get a blow job???


Fury is a hugger too though! And he'd get slaughtered by either Klit or Povetkin.

That said he's a funny dude, he's right about everything except hsi chances and the fact that he's also boring. I lol'd at these especially stiff idiots hugging each other


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

shaunster101 said:


> I was hoping we'd see more holding , leaning and pushing from Wlad . . .


:lol::rofl


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Beautiful jabbing and clinching by Wlad. He throws his left grab very sharp tonight.


:lol::rofl


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

fight was terrible but was anyone else kinda surprised during rd 7? Klitschko was actually aggressive and throwing combos, going for the finish. He got some "knockdowns" too. If he fought like that more often he'd get more love for sure.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

shaunster101 said:


> And people wonder why Haye dropped to the floor every time Wlad leaned on him. It's that or have all your stamina sapped by the 6th round.


Exactly what I was thinking of.


----------

